# It's pokie appreciation week!!



## MrsHaas (Jun 13, 2016)

...yeah, I made that up.  But let's all send our favorite pictures of our pokies (any species, old or young, big or small) and share entertaining pokie stories - the good, the bad, and the ugly!!

I'll start with this recent picture of my sub male P. rufilata (named rakshasa)... Hot damn he's pretty! (With or without the flash).







And here he was at around 2.5"




Come join the fun!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's my P. subfusca (highland) right after I unpacked her.  Poor girl was terrified, but wowza, she's quite a looker!! Even in a stress curl!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 13, 2016)

My show-off AF P. striata, about 7"




Always doing weird spider yoga (no that's not a molt in the back, it's all her).

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antinous (Jun 13, 2016)

Stop tempting me with arboreal Ts...Haha

Really beautiful Pokies, it makes it hard to resist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 13, 2016)

And last but not least, my favorite pic of my female P. fasciata - taste the rainbow AB

Reactions: Like 11 | Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 13, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Stop tempting me with arboreal Ts...Haha
> 
> Really beautiful Pokies, it makes it hard to resist!


You only do terrestrial?  That's still awesome, man!!


----------



## Abyss (Jun 13, 2016)

Image



__ Abyss
__ Apr 22, 2016



						Wasnt sure if i posted this pic of my new P. metallica yet but there she is :)))
					



opd enclosure after i got her hime with old hide













Image



__ Abyss
__ Jun 2, 2016
__ 4



						Beautiful freshly moulted CONFIRMED female P. metallica!!!!!!!!

She came out to stretch for a...
					



My baby (juvi) girl in her nice neW hide after a fresh moult that confirmed female )))))))

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 13, 2016)

They have the most extraordinary markings and they have always been one of my favourites for that reason.  Nature at her absolute finest.
Lovely group you have there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 13, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> They have the most extraordinary markings and they have always been one of my favourites for that reason.  Nature at her absolute finest.
> Lovely group you have there.


We also have a 2" P. Metallica sling.  But no good pics of her yet - she is showing adult coloring tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss (Jun 13, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Here's my P. subfusca (highland) right after I unpacked her.  Poor girl was terrified, but wowza, she's quite a looker!! Even in a stress curl!
> 
> View attachment 213300


Thats a female
For sure correct?

From pics i have seen, there looks to be ALOT of secual dimorphism in that species. The males seem to be much duller and dont have near the pattern/color
(Plz correct this if im wrong, im asking NOT telling)


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 13, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Thats a female
> For sure correct?
> 
> From pics i have seen, there looks to be ALOT of secual dimorphism in that species. The males seem to be much duller and dont have near the pattern/color
> (Plz correct this if im wrong, im asking NOT telling)


 Yup purchased her as a female.  She's a gorgeous lady!!! I love her!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 13, 2016)

Well, seeing as it is Pokie appreciation week and all. 

P.metallica just starting to show off it's colors.





P.fasciata that all I ever see of is it's legs when it wants food.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 13, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Well, seeing as it is Pokie appreciation week and all.
> 
> P.metallica just starting to show off it's colors.
> 
> ...


Chubby chubby P. met! Lol

Reactions: Agree 5 | Cake 1


----------



## Haksilence (Jun 13, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Stop tempting me with arboreal Ts...Haha
> 
> Really beautiful Pokies, it makes it hard to resist!


Give into your feelings

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Haksilence (Jun 13, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Thats a female
> For sure correct?
> 
> From pics i have seen, there looks to be ALOT of secual dimorphism in that species. The males seem to be much duller and dont have near the pattern/color
> (Plz correct this if im wrong, im asking NOT telling)


Not only are p subfusca sexually dimorphic but there are two morphs of the species coming from very different habitats and showing very different colors. I still don't think they should be the same species, but taxonomy is slow and people seem more inclined to just throw that idea out and breed whatever they want and assume it's the same because they are all called subfusca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 14, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Chubby chubby P. met! Lol


It's just big boned. 
I skipped two weeks of feeding before dropping that dubia in this afternoon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 14, 2016)

0.1 p rufilata:

0.1 p metallica:

0.1 p subfusca lowland:

0.1 p ornata:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Jun 14, 2016)

Man I love Pokies. Just not ready for one yet; only just got my first OW.

Weren't you nervous holding that P. subfusca?? After reading some of the Pokie bite reports I can't see myself ever doing that. heh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antinous (Jun 14, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> You only do terrestrial?  That's still awesome, man!!


As of now yes, I'm not too fond of them using their lightning fast speed to run up the enclosure haha.


----------



## mistertim (Jun 14, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> As of now yes, I'm not too fond of them using their lightning fast speed to run up the enclosure haha.


Yeah it takes some getting used to. My first arboreal was an Avic and the first time it bolted and used its speed I was completely unprepared for it and shocked...and that's just an Avic. Now I have two Psalmos that are far faster. But once you get used to it, its actually pretty cool, IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jun 14, 2016)

I have 3 metallica, 2 regalis, 1 striata, 1 tigrinawesseli, 1 miranda, and 1 ruflilata. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 14, 2016)

I have one metallica, one miranda, one striata, and one regalis. Will post pics if they come out of their hides lel


----------



## louise f (Jun 14, 2016)

Trenor said:


> P.metallica just starting to show off it's colors


Haha, that Pokie is about to pop real soon I`m sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 14, 2016)

Pociemon said:


> 0.1 p metallica:



See, I'm not the only one with a fat rump P.metallica.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Jun 14, 2016)

Poecilotheria ornata



__ louise f
__ Apr 25, 2016


















Poecilotheria vittata



__ louise f
__ Apr 25, 2016
__ 16


















Poecilotheria regalis



__ louise f
__ Mar 9, 2016
__ 12



						Look who decided to show up this morning.
					
















Poecilotheria vittata



__ louise f
__ Mar 7, 2016
__ 1


















Poecilotheria Metallica



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 3

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trenor (Jun 14, 2016)

louise f said:


> Haha, that Pokie is about to pop real soon I`m sure


I swear it's the roaches. I think a large cricket size Dubia has more 'stuff' in it then a cricket. I'm hoping I can try to sex it this molt. The last two were really mangled and kinda small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 14, 2016)

louise f said:


> Poecilotheria ornata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 14, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I swear it's the roaches. I think a large cricket size Dubia has more 'stuff" in it then a cricket. I'm hoping I can try to sex it this molt. The last two were really mangled and kinda small.


Yeah you just blame the roaches friend.  Everyone can see it is fat, but nobody can see it is hungry...Haha just joking.  The roaches def have a lot protein inside, goood stuff for the spider. 
I hope you can sex the molt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 14, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Wow very nice.


Thanks.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 15, 2016)

As promised:
0.0.1 P. regalis












P. Regalis



__ TheInv4sion
__ Jun 15, 2016
__ 7





0.1 P. miranda













0.1 P. miranda



__ TheInv4sion
__ Jun 15, 2016





I can't get pics of my metallica or striata right now as both are hiding. Will take some pics when possible otherwise will stick with this bad pic of my metallica 












New P. metallica sling from EdenExotics



__ TheInv4sion
__ Jun 5, 2016
__ 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 15, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> As of now yes, I'm not too fond of them using their lightning fast speed to run up the enclosure haha.


 Don't use top opening enclosures. Lol!!


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 15, 2016)

Trenor said:


> It's just big boned.
> I skipped two weeks of feeding before dropping that dubia in this afternoon.


That's just what fat ppl say lol jk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 15, 2016)

Pociemon said:


> 0.1 p rufilata:
> 
> 0.1 p metallica:
> 
> ...


You got a chubster p met too!! Lol do they all usually have such ghetto booties??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Trenor (Jun 15, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> You got a chubster p met too!! Lol do they all usually have such ghetto booties??





Trenor said:


> I swear it's the roaches. I think a large cricket size Dubia has more 'stuff' in it then a cricket. I'm hoping I can try to sex it this molt. The last two were really mangled and kinda small.


It's all over food, ready to eat, every time I put some in. I do think that the roaches being denser in filling might require me to move the feeding sizes down a bit as they all get older. It was kinda plump right before the last two molts as well.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 15, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> As of now yes, I'm not too fond of them using their lightning fast speed to run up the enclosure haha.


Don't feel pressured to get arboreals if they aren't ur thing.  U can be just as amazing of a keeper without having to branch out to arboreals or ow (if u just do nw terrestrials).  This hobby not a contest to see how far u can push urself by getting more "advanced" species.  I respect the hell out of you for that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 15, 2016)

MORE PICS LADIES AND GENTS!!!!!
(Please)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 15, 2016)

P. vittata





P. subfusca LL







P. subfusca HL







HL and LL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 15, 2016)

FYI:  next week is "baboon" week... Just so u can start planning early!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ValsTpals (Jun 15, 2016)

Nature's caution tape. P. Regalis


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 15, 2016)

I love looking at pokies. Maybe someday I'll actually own one  Probably a subfusca, I think they are they most beautiful. Also really love regalis. Love all your pics everyone, though I can't participate just yet  Will wait for baboon week!! Love me some baboons


----------



## Crone Returns (Jun 15, 2016)

Pociemon said:


> 0.1 p rufilata:
> 
> 0.1 p metallica:
> 
> ...


Was going to freak out about you holding a pokie and then checked your info. 
I figured that pokie doesn't freak out a guy who also owns a sicarius and P. fera


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 15, 2016)

Tbh it took me 8 years to be brave enough to get one after all the horror stories I've heard.I figured I'd probably never get one.  One day I came across a deal too good to turn down for three large females with enclosures. They've grown on me a ton since then and aren't nearly what I was expecting. Though, I've never had to rehouse them or really mess with them or anything. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 16, 2016)

crone said:


> Was going to freak out about you holding a pokie and then checked your info.
> I figured that pokie doesn't freak out a guy who also owns a sicarius and P. fera


I have stopped handling them i can tell you, done that, dont need it and neither do the T´s. I just like the picture and i am not fanatical if people show a T on the hand aslong as the T looks good. 
I do have some true spiders, they are superfast, but neither are crazy like a stromatopelma i can reveal;-)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 16, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Man I love Pokies. Just not ready for one yet; only just got my first OW.
> 
> Weren't you nervous holding that P. subfusca?? After reading some of the Pokie bite reports I can't see myself ever doing that. heh


It is a long time ago, i have stopped handling as neither i and the T needs it.  But no, i dont fear my animals, if i ever do that i will part with it. But i did allways do it in a way so the risk of bites and the T´s gets injured to a absolute minimum. Both subfusca forms are also pretty calm poecs. They and miranda i consider the most calm poecs.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 16, 2016)

Pociemon said:


> but neither are crazy like a stromatopelma i can reveal;-)


True. Legend say that this Scream™ originated by a _S.calceatum_ hardcore bite on the foot :-s

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. Legend say that this Scream™ originated by a _S.calceatum_ hardcore bite on the foot :-s


That would be how i scream if a calceatum nails my poor foot;-)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kina (Jun 16, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> You only do terrestrial?  That's still awesome, man!!


What is a "Carlsbad Green? Highland scot? Scientific name please? BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 16, 2016)

Pociemon said:


> That would be how i scream if a calceatum nails my poor foot;-)


Still maybe i'm wrong now (totally clueless, never been bitten/stung in 25 years aside for a _C.punctorium <-- _a bit unpleasant bite when i was a brat) but i suspect that an Asian Centipede _S.subspinipes_ bite would be even worst than that. What do you think, man?


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Still maybe i'm wrong now (totally clueless, never been bitten/stung in 25 years aside for a _C.punctorium <-- _a bit unpleasant bite when i was a brat) but i suspect that an Asian Centipede _S.subspinipes_ bite would be even worst than that. What do you think, man?


I generally think centipedes ar worse than most T´s. But when i read bite report from some of the poecilotheria, stromatopelmas i get some doubts about that. I can tell you that the locals from the area in Thailand where my misses comes from(very close to Laos), they fear centipede more, but not becuase of venom, but because they come in their houses. They say that haplopelma is also a very painful experience to get bitten by. They have collected them near to extinction in that area now, but there are "accidents" when they pick them up sometimes. 
I guees it is best not to find out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## elysium (Jun 16, 2016)

This is my juvie (sus male) metallica.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 16, 2016)

@viper69
Haha on you!  BC of me you don't get to participate in this thread!  Mwahahahaaa...


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 16, 2016)

Kina said:


> What is a "Carlsbad Green? Highland scot? Scientific name please? BEAUTIFUL!


I think Carlsbad green is aphonopelma gabeli.  Not sure.  And I dunno what u r referring to as a "highland Scot."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. Legend say that this Scream™ originated by a _S.calceatum_ hardcore bite on the foot :-s



Alllrighhhtyyyy then... bite me allmighty spider

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 16, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> True. Legend say that this Scream™ originated by a _S.calceatum_ hardcore bite on the foot :-s


RIP headphone users. My ears are bleeding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haksilence (Jun 17, 2016)

I currently have: 
1.1 6"-7.5"breeding pair striata
0.0.6 1.25" subfusca lowlands (communal) 
0.0.3 2" Metallica 
0.0.1 2" rufilata
0.1 4" hanumavillasumica 
0.0.1 3" fasciata


No more for a while. I'm more focusing on my cyrrent breeding projects, but my metallicas are the ones I'm most anxious about, I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas waiting for them to molt next and show me more of those beautiful colors

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

Dang it you guys are making me want a poec

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 17, 2016)

Here ya go. A couple pretty girls

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Travis21v4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> View attachment 213553
> View attachment 213554
> 
> 
> ...


Almost as pretty as you are !

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 17, 2016)

Travis21v4 said:


> Almost as pretty as you are !


nice pick up line


----------



## crlovel (Jun 17, 2016)

Can we have another Pokie Appreciation Week in about six months? My Pokies are all slings, and in cubes that are not the most photogenic. I promise better in six months.

As for next week's Baboon Appreciation Week, I'm ready!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok so here's a pokie question. I don't know much about them but the rufilata is one of my favorites. In general are rufilatas a good pokie to start out with? (I know individuals may vary).


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> View attachment 213553
> View attachment 213554
> 
> 
> ...


Queen Raja, I bow to thee!!


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Ok so here's a pokie question. I don't know much about them but the rufilata is one of my favorites. In general are rufilatas a good pokie to start out with? (I know individuals may vary).


I'd say no BC I heard their venom is more potent than other pokies (don't quote me I'm not positive).  Also they tend to be more skittish and shy in my experience.  And they are pricier.  My first pokie was a fasciata... Never gotten any static from her (but I know not to let my guard down) and she's not too big.  Of my 5 pokies, my striata is THEmost out going.  She's literally always out - a show girl.  I guess it depends on what u want out of a pokie.  They all have their pros and cons.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

crlovel said:


> .
> 
> As for next week's Baboon Appreciation Week, I'm ready!


U better step up ur game, I expect awesome bab pics from you next week!!!


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Ok so here's a pokie question. I don't know much about them but the rufilata is one of my favorites. In general are rufilatas a good pokie to start out with? (I know individuals may vary).


A rufilata can be i good poec to start out with. I dont know who says their venom is stronger than other poecs, but i highly doubt that. Besides that, rufilata are not one of the poecs that are particularly defensive, and there are not that many bite reports out there from them! Many of these stories where people say this particular one have more potent venom than their cousins are typically persons that have lost their nerve with this T and need an excuse to get rid of it! That is my opinion. I dont think there is much difference in venom potency at all, there are nasty bite reports out there from more or less ALL of them!
But rufilata are not so defensive, they are more shy and will retreat if disturbed. So i will reccomend it as a ok starter poec. I assume you already have some esperience with tree living T´s before purchasing a poec!  If not, then i will reccomend you to et experiance with maybe avics first!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> I'd say no BC I heard their venom is more potent than other pokies (don't quote me I'm not positive).  Also they tend to be more skittish and shy in my experience.  And they are pricier.  My first pokie was a fasciata... Never gotten any static from her (but I know not to let my guard down) and she's not too big.  Of my 5 pokies, my striata is THEmost out going.  She's literally always out - a show girl.  I guess it depends on what u want out of a pokie.  They all have their pros and cons.


Ok Thanks for the info.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

Pociemon said:


> A rufilata can be i good poec to start out with. I dont know who says their venom is stronger than other poecs, but i highly doubt that. Besides that, rufilata are not one of the poecs that are particularly defensive, and there are not that many bite reports out there from them! Many of these stories where people say this particular one have more potent venom than their cousins are typically persons that have lost thier nerve with this T and need an excuse to get rid of it! That is my opinion. I dont think there is much difference in venom potency at all, there are nasty bite reports out there from more or less ALL of them!
> But they are not so defensive, they are more shy and will retreat if disturbed. So i will reccomend it as a ok starter poec. I assume you already have some esperience with tree living T´s before purchasing a poec!  If not, then i will reccomend you to et experiance with maybe avics first!


I have kept three avics and an H. maculata. Still don't know if I'm ready for a poec yet though. Seems like a big step.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I have kept three avics and an H. maculata. Still don't know if I'm ready for a poec yet though. Seems like a big step.


Go for it, i say, if you feel (and no one else aside you knows this) you are comfortable with. You had an _H.maculata_, no? By far arboreal 'Baboons' are more defensive than the average 'Pokie'.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I have kept three avics and an H. maculata. Still don't know if I'm ready for a poec yet though. Seems like a big step.


Honestly, I have 5 pokies and I don't think I'm ready for an h. Mac at ALL!  If u do ur research and ask plenty of questions and take advice, I don't see why you couldn't own a pokie in the near future.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I have kept three avics and an H. maculata. Still don't know if I'm ready for a poec yet though. Seems like a big step.


Then you shoud have no problems with a rufilata. Just use common sense around it and it should be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Pociemon (Jun 17, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Honestly, I have 5 pokies and I don't think I'm ready for an h. Mac at ALL!  If u do ur research and ask plenty of questions and take advice, I don't see why you couldn't own a pokie in the near future.


H mac are not that bad, they are fast and skittish, but not bitey. I say go for one, they are definately not a stromatopelma.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Go for it, i say, if you feel (and no one else aside you knows this) you are comfortable with. You had an _H.maculata_, no? By far arboreal 'Baboons' are more defensive than the average 'Pokie'.





MrsHaas said:


> Honestly, I have 5 pokies and I don't think I'm ready for an h. Mac at ALL!  If u do ur research and ask plenty of questions and take advice, I don't see why you couldn't own a pokie in the near future.


 Thanks guys! Now I just have to convince my mom to let another strong venom tarantula in the house. She says no more with high toxicity are allowed ever since the H. maculata escaped. Boy that was a fun morning (being sarcastic)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Thanks guys! Now I just have to convince my mom to let another strong venom tarantula house. She says no more ate with high toxicity are allowed ever since the H. maculata escaped. Boy that was a fun morning (being sarcastic)


Omg it escaped!! Lol yikes!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Omg it escaped!! Lol yikes!!


Yes it escaped through a small hole in the lid before I could patch it. My mom found it on the kitchen counter early in the morning and had to get me awake to come catch it and put it back.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

Dang typos arg!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 17, 2016)

'Pokies' are indeed amazing _Theraphosidae_. I still prefer, but that's me, _Psalmopoeus_ anytime as a whole genus, but no matter, they are great.

Just imagine a fast as light, somewhat more shy "Psalm" with an helluva (cold blood) of strong venom potency. If respected and with the right "know how" & set up/parameters, they will 99% "run & hide" instead to stand and fight.

I've never owned one (save for genus _Psalmopoeus_, not much into arboreals) but i've re-housed a good bunch of those (friends/other keepers here ones, prior 2003 mostly).

'Pokies' doesn't deserve the "bite in your face/OMG i'm scared" creepy notoriety they carry. Yeah, no s-word, the venom isn't a joke, but aside for that, aren't_ S.calceatum_ nor certain other IMO more unpredictable Asian arboreals like _L.nigerrimum.
_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Yes it escaped through a small hole in the lid before I could patch it. My mom found it on the kitchen counter early in the morning and had to get me awake to come catch it and put it back.


Holy hell lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

Since then I more than doubled the security on the door

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> My mom found it on the kitchen counter early in the morning and had to get me awake to come catch it and put it back.


Eh, she was even kind in that, man :-s

If something like that happened to me back then in '92 when i was a teen starting with T's, i would been awakened by the "Manowar" brutal sound of my Grandmother, scared not even by the Devil itself, trying to kill the bugger using everything at hand, my head included lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Eh, she was even kind in that, man :-s
> 
> If something like that happened to me back then in '92 when i was a teen starting with T's, i would been awakened by the "Manowar" brutal sound of my Grandmother, scared not even by the Devil itself, trying to kill the bugger using everything at hand, my head included lol


Ha ha, I know what you mean. My Mom would have beat it to death then proceeded to beat me to death.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

She's not really afraid of spiders or bugs. She just doesn't  want them to hurt the cats or dogs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> She's not really afraid of spiders or bugs. She just doesn't  want them to hurt the cats or dogs.


Of course, and that's fair enough and indeed understandable.

Oh btw just an odd curiousity: everytime i read your name my brain, since i'm too much corrupted by alcohol, views/read Jägermeister instead of YagerManJennsen  lol


----------



## Trenor (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> She's not really afraid of spiders or bugs. She just doesn't  want them to hurt the cats or dogs.


My Mom isn't either. She is the one who taught me about local snakes/bugs/animals/bees etc. She still would have beat me to death (or really close).


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

Trenor said:


> My Mom isn't either. She is the one who taught me about local snakes/bugs/animals/bees etc. She still would have beat me to death (or really close).


Why though??


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Of course, and that's fair enough and indeed understandable.
> 
> Oh btw just an odd curiousity: everytime i read your name my brain, since i'm too much corrupted by alcohol, views/read Jägermeister instead of YagerManJennsen  lol


Don't know whether to laugh or feel sorry.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Why though??


For letting a poisonous animal get loose in our home? With all of my family including younger sisters. I mean, it got all way to the kitchen right? It could have easily went into anyone's room, got in a shoe etc. She doesn't need to be afraid of something to know it can cause harm. With it's care and security being my responsibility, the weight of the punishment also belongs to me right?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 17, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Queen Raja, I bow to thee!!


Should I post the pic I sent you to see if anyone catches it shhhhh. Lol


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 17, 2016)

Travis21v4 said:


> Almost as pretty as you are !


Ah my love, you are the sweetest!!! Blushing, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 17, 2016)

TheInv4sion said:


> nice pick up line


Lol terrible pick up line.  But a very sweet boyfriend line

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

Trenor said:


> For letting a poisonous animal get loose in our home? With all of my family including younger sisters. I mean, it got all way to the kitchen right? It could have easily went into anyone's room, got in a shoe etc. She doesn't need to be afraid of something to know it can cause harm. With it's care and security being my responsibility, the weight of the punishment also belongs to me right?


Makes sense, makes sense.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 17, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> Lol terrible pick up line.  But a very sweet boyfriend line


Is that your BF? I was being sarcastic btw  that was clearly the greatest pickup line of my life. Used it on 8 girls. Got 1 guy instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Travis21v4 (Jun 17, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Queen Raja, I bow to thee!!


The biggest pokie i have ever seen. " bows "


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> Should I post the pic I sent you to see if anyone catches it shhhhh. Lol


Hmmmm.... Maybe lol!


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

Travis21v4 said:


> The biggest pokie i have ever seen. " bows "


I can PERSONALLY vouch hat Queen Raja is like 10"


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 17, 2016)

TheInv4sion said:


> Is that your BF? I was being sarcastic btw  that was clearly the greatest pickup line of my life. Used it on 8 girls. Got 1 guy instead


I was kidding btw lol it is a good pick up line and yes he is lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis21v4 (Jun 17, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> I can PERSONALLY vouch hat Queen Raja is like 10"


Lol me too! Shes also the ultimate abdomen loller

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 17, 2016)

She's definitely face hugger size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Award 2


----------



## Travis21v4 (Jun 17, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> She's definitely face hugger size.
> 
> View attachment 213633


10 inches of the best tarantula in the world. I bow to you, ultimate abdomen loller.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

regalis?


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 17, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> regalis?


Yes


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 17, 2016)

You must feed it freakin Bull steroids or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 17, 2016)

Queen of lolling! Let it roll ! This was right after a molt l believe. She doesn't just loll when she's fat lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

Erm... what is lolling? like laughing out loud? or something else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Erm... what is lolling? like laughing out loud? or something else.


You young kids... 

loll
läl/
_verb_
gerund or present participle: *lolling*

sit, lie, or stand in a lazy, relaxed way.
"the two girls lolled in their chairs"
synonyms: lounge, sprawl, drape oneself, stretch oneself; More
hang loosely; droop.
"he slumped against a tree trunk, his head lolling back"
stick out (one's tongue) so that it hangs loosely out of the mouth.
"the boy *lolled out* his tongue"
synonyms: hang down, hang loosely, hang, droop, dangle, sag, drop, flop
"her head lolled to one side"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## Angel Minkov (Jun 18, 2016)

P. metallica, paired female.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Angel Minkov (Jun 18, 2016)

Paired female P. miranda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vezon (Jun 18, 2016)

6 pages and no P. formosa? Mine won't come out for a picture. =/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tar (Jun 19, 2016)

Sure. Here is my only pokie(for now hahahah)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 26, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> You must feed it freakin Bull steroids or something.


She feeds her human babies


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 26, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> She feeds her human babies


Should I be concerned? Lol


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 26, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Should I be concerned? Lol


Only if you have a small child

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 26, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Only if you have a small child


Oh ok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 26, 2016)

I guess it's a good thing that we don't have small children then.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 28, 2017)

One year anniversary 



My more modest size regalis. 6.5" here, about 7" now.



I'd label but they're all pretty obvious.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'll join the party.  I'm just a few months into the pokie game.

First, the dirt curtain that is my female P smithi



Then my smallest, 1" P metallica




Then the most beautiful.  3.5-4" female P rufilata that is growing like she is on steroids!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreyPsyche (Jul 29, 2017)

Incredible. My P Vittata is a suspected male so I'm considering buying another Pokie...those Rufilatas are stunning!


----------



## Ghost56 (Jul 29, 2017)

A few pics of my P. subfusca "Highland juvies. 













0.1 P. subfusca "Highland" Sling/Juvie Munching on a Dubia



__ Ghost56
__ Mar 19, 2017
__ 2


















FEAR THY 3" MONSTER



__ Ghost56
__ May 26, 2017
__ 4



						0.1 P. subfusca "Highland". She recently molted and was out today, so I figured I'd try feeding...
					
















P. subfusca "Highland" Sling/Juvie



__ Ghost56
__ Mar 18, 2017
__ 1






And a pic from when I received them at 1 inch. 












P. subfusca "highland"



__ Ghost56
__ Oct 6, 2016



						1 of 2 P. subfuscas. They're both 1 inch slings right now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm crying. I love pokies so much.

Here is a picture from when one of my fasciata spiderlings thought it would be a great idea to make a home at the top of their enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> One year anniversary
> View attachment 247254
> View attachment 247255
> 
> ...


What the hell. Half my pics didnt post..
	

		
			
		

		
	





Oh there they are.. damn my internet..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

